# Talloaks?



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Would love to have some news about the Talloaks Derby PLEASE
Thanks
Freya


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,11,14,17,24,25,27,30,31,34,35,36,37,38,39,41,46,47,50,51,52,53,55,56,60,63,64,65,66,67,70,71,72

40 total

Open rotation
10-46-64-28


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Brenda - you're so good at posting callbacks, and lots of people really appreciate it!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,15,16,22,24,25,31,33,34,37,38,39,40,42,46,47,48,50,51,52,54,56

31 total

Dog #39 starts the landblind


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the landblind
> 
> 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,15,16,22,24,25,31,33,34,37,38,39,40,42,46,47,48,50,51,52,54,56
> 
> ...


Good Luck, Barb and Ten... and Pat Boteze


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Derby info avail?
Freya


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I have a buddy that is running his dog in his first derby surely someone has some information.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind 18 total
1,2,4,5,7,9,10,15,25,31,33,38,46,47,50,51,52,56


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind
1,2,3,4,5, 11, 14, 17. 24, 27, 39, 41, 47, 51, 56, 60, 63, 66, 67, & 72.
Total 20


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series
1,2,4,10,15,33,38,47,56
9 dogs


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the last series
> 1,2,4,10,15,33,38,47,56
> 9 dogs


Hoping the little red girl wins  ..


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone know the rotation numbers for the last series of the open and the am. I got to start writing that down


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#13
2nd-#11
3rd-#27
4th-#30
RJ-#2

JAMS- 5,6,10,15,21,22,23,28,34

Congrats to all !!
Sorry I don't have the names and handlers


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

AM 25
Open 28


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

aabraham said:


> Anyone know the rotation numbers for the last series of the open and the am. I got to start writing that down


Never mind Miss Brenda hooked me up


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Hoping the little red girl wins  ..


nice that she did! Congrats Pat.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> nice that she did! Congrats Pat.


Great update, Paula! 

Judy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Great update, Paula!
> 
> Judy


I'm thrilled for Pat and Zeva!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!!! Miz Pat and Zeva strike again! We are so proud of you!!!
Love, 
Becky and Cuzin Mosby


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula..where did you see the results or that Zeva won?


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats Pat and Zeva! Awesome news!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Paula..where did you see the results or that Zeva won?


Judy, I don't know where Paula got her information but I got mine straight from Pat via text. Best news I've had in awhile!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Judy, I don't know where Paula got her information but I got mine straight from Pat via text. Best news I've had in awhile!


...it is great news!  Not many called back to that 4th! What a great team to win!


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody. It was great fun!
Cheers, Pat and Zeva


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy cow, Lynn Troy and Connie Dresser. How long does it take to post results on EE and otherwise.


----------



## dalelong (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats Pat and Zeva, is that her AFC title? I know Cheer has a big smile.


----------



## hwtflanagan (Jun 16, 2012)

Relax, results are on EE.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Pat and Zeva!!!


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Shawn and Dale,
Thanks, no she has 10 1/2 pts. Need 4 1/2 more I think. 
Cheers, Pat


----------

